# Skin infection



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Poor barney has really bad eczema that just seemed to appear out of nowhere. One minute he was ok the next I noticed he was licking his back a lot then I felt a small scab under his skin. Took him straight to the vet on Friday and she shaved his skin around it and gave me antiseptic wash, cream and antibiotics. The patch is now huge and is hard and crusty. Inevitably it keeps cracking and bleeding. Poor barney is having to wear a cone to stop him licking it but I can't see it getting better. We are back to the vets on Thursday. He looks so sorry for himself .


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor little Barney hopes he is better soon!


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Poor Barney. Good luck!

Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Chris I've no experience but have read quite a few posts on Herbal Pet Supplies page on face book, Claire is very helpful re advice for problems I'm sure she"ll be able to suggest something and something that won't be full of harsh chemicals . Take a look people appear to be happy with her suggestions and results. Hope you get it sorted x

http://www.facebook.com/groups/herbalpetsupplies


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

*Update on eczema*

Barney's lots better and the patch on his back is dry now but the bad news is that it looks like he is going to have a bald patch. The vet did warn me that the skin might be so damaged he has a bald patch and it looks as if she Is right. Poor boy. At least he isn't bothered by it now and we are able to dispense with the cone, AND he can go back to puppy play school tonight.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad he is ok. Will the fur grow back eventually?? It might take some time but I am sure it will.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhh poor baby, but so glad that he's not plagued by what must have been a terrible irritating itch. 
Much prefer a bald patch than a sad pup, as he grows the patch may appear smaller and when his coat is long and if he's embarrassed you can always arrange a comb over xx


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I don't think the fur will grow back but I'm hoping we can do a comb over when the fur around the bald bit grows back. It's quite a large patch though but it hasn't dented his confidence!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Chris sorry to read about Barney's poorly skin, ahh good job he is gorgeous, no one will notice the patch. Also lucky to have a wonderful caring owner who has got this sorted quickly


----------

